# enter this GIVEAWAY



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

been here for a little bit and to show a tiny bit of thanks and i have not noticed any giveaways like on some other forms so ========:yes:

_*UPDATE ON AN IDEA THAT HAS BEEN SENT TO ME.
 *_*someone else has contacted me and would like to add more items to this give-a-way and i have a few i will add as well so lets do this *_*.

SO CHECK BACK OFTEN TO SEE IF SOMETHING NEW HAS BEEN ADDED
----------------------------------------------
*_*
Five-0_Bulletproof :thumbsup:
 has added to the list of item to be given away*


> *Okay, *
> *I've pulled the On/Off Relay controlled Float, and 1 of my Fish Cookers w/regulator and hose, from my other FS thread. *
> *I've spoke to Lee and these 2 items are now added to the "Give-away" pot.....*
> *g/l*


----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Miami Matt*:thumbsup:


> *added 4 factory sealed buck bombs (DOE "P").*


_* -------------------------------------------------------------------------
just post what item you would like and when the number is pulled will see what that number said they wanted, the kids are good to go as already posted. but if the adult would like to put there name in for something else do so.*_

*i have this small , brass pin on compass (NEW), just in time for the woods.*

ill pick a name out of my nifty hunting hat
*(END OF THE MONTH )*, 
SO WE CAN GET THE OTHER ITEMS LISTED AND TIME FOR YOU TO ENTER FOR WHAT YOU MIGHT WANT.
*IM TOSSING IN 3 OLDER 22 SCOPES (4X15MM) (4X) ALL HAVE WEAR SPOTS AND MARKS SOME HAVE THE SMALL 22 BASE 1 HAS A 5/8 rail mount base*, 

*ILL TREY TO CLEAN THE SCOPES UP BEST I CAN ALL ARE USABLE BUT NONE ARE NEW.*:yes:

ILL MAIL IT TO YOU ON MY DIME OR MEET UP WITH THE WINNER 

*FEEL FREE TO ADD TO THIS IF ANYONE WANTS TO DO SO.*.:thumbup:

so when we pick winners maybe we all can meet up at the same time 
_*FOR A MEET /GREET*_:thumbsup:

it is not much but it is something.......


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

That's Mighty Gracious of you.... High 5 to ya...


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I kind of like this idea .... nice gesture for sure.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I want to enter for the *Buck Bombs!* 

Thanks!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Please enter me for my step son. He is 7 and going to be going into the boyscouts next year so we have been getting him ready. 

Thank You


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Got a 10 Year Old Nephew that would love to have it


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in! Thanks very cool!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll enter it fer Logan....he'd get a kick outta it! Thanks fer the gesture too!


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

throw my name in the hat too


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll try a shot at it also. Thanks


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

*Okay, *
*I've pulled the On/Off Relay controlled Float, and 1 of my Fish Cookers w/regulator and hose, from my other FS thread. *
*I've spoke to Lee and these 2 items are now added to the "Give-away" pot.....*
*g/l*


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

HisName 

_pm'ed me for the fish cooker_


got you down for it if number 6 is pulled.

this is more of a reminder for me and to let it be known someone is on for the cooker


thanks


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I"m in.Thanks


----------



## fishinchick1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat also. Thank you!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Miami Matt*:thumbsup:
*added 4 factory sealed buck bombs (DOE "P").*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep me/Logan in for the compass....:thumbup:


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

My Son Nate (9yrs old) and I would like to get in...


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

might as well throw me into the pot


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

sign me up please sir.ill see if i can fihd somwthing to trow in.im having a yard sale,im sure i can find somethang.thanks.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

specktackler57 said:


> sign me up please sir.ill see if i can fihd somwthing to trow in.im having a yard sale,im sure i can find somethang.thanks.



we are having yard sale number 3 rain / shine.:yes:

just put a 

MN 91/30 7.62X54R OUT THERE.

see if it will draw someone in
rain is letting up now


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

It is a good thing you are doing so I will contribute

I will throw in this [ nothing to write home about ] spoting scope that I have never used.

the optics are not great by anyones definition. is claimed to be 20 - 30 power varible.

trying to post pictures but the server is worse than Dial up today

BTW - if anyone needs the fish cooker , I already have two and really do not need it.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

drawing Aug 31


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

no kidding no one else!!!!


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Throw my name in for a scope.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

got you covered 

closes in the morning sometime ill post it when i close it


thanks to all that have entered so far good luck


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Last call 
close at 6pm today
:yes:
THANKS
WILL POST AND PM WINNERS
AND SUPPORTERS
:thumbsup:
ASAP
*​


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

pm sent to all winners

if i missed you hit me up


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

seems i am having trouble hooking up with most of the winners 

would the ones that have not received the items pm me so we can set a place to get up..3

deersniper im working on getting to Milton for you


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I meant to post sooner.

It was great to meet you, and I, for one, certainly appreciate your effort on this project. :thumbup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

well i have deersnipers stuff going his way it has been a 3 man hand off to get it to him 

think next time ill just mail the stuff


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i am going to meet up with a member at MC Donald I10 AND PINE-FOREST rd AT @ 4:30 TODAY anyone around there hit me up before i leave all the items are in the truck,
most all should have my number.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent you a 
pm


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Hisname for the the great scope. I will use it a lot while shooting.

Thanks Chevelle427 for your efforts in getting me the scope. 

And thanks to Ed for meeting up with me today to finally pass it on to me. 

You guys are great! :thumbup:


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good meeting you Thomas


----------

